# Is this plant safe for pigeons?



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi all,
I'll get to the point. I have an immense fear of roaches. And I can't see them without freaking out.

This morning, the biggest monster crawled on the wall of my room. In a normal day, I would sprint to the kitchen, grab the insecticide and spray to my heart's content BUT as we know, Krikky LIVES in my room.

So insecticide or anything toxic is out of the picture. The only thing I can rely on, to save my fears, is pandan leaves. Pandan leaves is a proven roach-repellent herb that will send them running to the next victim. BUT, because the smell is strong, (thus the roaches hate it), will it affect my little pigeon?

I'm planning to place bunches strategically at corners where these monsters may patrol... away from Krikky of course, but as she has free roam, and literally lives in a cage in my room (where the leaves will be), she will inhale the smell 24/7.

I'm worried about that. Will it harm her? I've searched the toxic plants sticky and there's no mention of this plant. Here is wikipedia's page on it.

Do anyone know of its effects on pigeons?


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

A bit of fly spray won't hurt her. I know lots of guys who spray their birds with it to kill lice. At a guess I'm sure the leaves wont hurt Krikky.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't know about the plant but if you have roach issue. Food grade Diatomaceous earth is deadly to any insect with a exoskeleton and is safe for animals. You can sprinkle some around the outside of house to keep them out also you can sprinkle some in some areas that are frequented by the bugs.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Food grade Diatomaceous Earth.You can put very very small amounts around in your house & it won't hurt Krikky.I put it in my doves birdseed conatiner to keep out the insects the doves do get very small amounts of it while eatting bird seed but it will not hurt them.I also put it under the floor of their avairy & on the outside of their avairy as well.It dos work very well.Do not inhale it & because its like powder/dust apply carefully .There are no chemicals in this so its good.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Sounds great!! Now where on earth can I find that food grade diomeaceous thing?

If I leave it in the room, will it hurt _me_ if I breathe the dust excessively?


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

No it will not hurt you. You can find it online. Just search food grade diatomaceous earth. Or if you have a farm supply shop they may have it


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you! I will google it now.


----------

